# DW yes or No ? fiat 500



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or no ?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Yup:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I like it. Would I drive it - No


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes be good for my daughter.


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

I like a 500 but not with the hood vents. Looks a bit, trying too hard somehow.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

bonnet vents look terrible apart from nice little car though i would imagine its way over priced for what it is


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Mmm... Very sin from the Ferrari logo.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ferrari edition fiat 500...the price must be ridiculous lol.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Starts at £30k! You'd have to be mad


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Grommit said:


> I like it. Would I drive it - No


This.....


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Atrocious! never liked them and this isn't going to change my mind.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

yes but at 6 foot they feel very small inside


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

they'd be alright if you're loaded and do plenty of town/city driving! or for the missus


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Funny how little info is known on these cars... That isn't a Fiat 500. Starts out as a standard Abarth 500. 

Pogea Racing which is the one you see here then do all the more radical looking styling, along with a whole host of performance improvements. This little pup is running 330 bhp. 330 bhp in something that weighs a tonne...

They will buy the car for you and carry out all this work prior to you picking it up, car and work included I believe it costs around 30k. Romeo Ferrari do a similar sort of service but much nicer than this.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks nice


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes - little pocket rocket


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I like it's looks on the eye - its fun and I am told by friends and owners on here that the Abarth's are a hoot to drive. However £30K+ is rediculous, I'm assuming £12K is the Ferrari badges...


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

What is it with FIAT?! I remember when the restyled Punto came out around the turn of the century and they were inferring it looked like a mini Lamborghini due to a slight similarity with the door mirrors. Now they've slapped a couple of Ferrari badges on a 500. If you want to make a hot version, make a hot version but unless there's a Ferrari V8 under the bonnet, lose the badges as it comes across as a bit barry. I remember hiring a FIAT Cinquecento in the late 90's and it was a hoot. Lightweight, peppy engine and good handling. I had a blast on the B roads down to the West Country. Can't help but think this is an over-weight, over-powered exercise designed to win at Top Trumps rather than provide a good drive.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Nooooo...


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes from me. Always liked 500s but I don't think I'd ever be in the position to own one again due to the size.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bulkhead said:


> What is it with FIAT?! I remember when the restyled Punto came out around the turn of the century and they were inferring it looked like a mini Lamborghini due to a slight similarity with the door mirrors. Now they've slapped a couple of Ferrari badges on a 500. If you want to make a hot version, make a hot version but unless there's a Ferrari V8 under the bonnet, lose the badges as it comes across as a bit barry. I remember hiring a FIAT Cinquecento in the late 90's and it was a hoot. Lightweight, peppy engine and good handling. I had a blast on the B roads down to the West Country. Can't help but think this is an over-weight, over-powered exercise designed to win at Top Trumps rather than provide a good drive.


This has 330 bhp...


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Do I like it, yes. Would I have one, unlikely.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Same as what already been said, Do I like it Yes, Id be happy for my wife to drive round in it, and occasionally I wouldn't mind be dropped off at the pub in it, but to actually own and drive myself a big NO!!!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I personally find some comments quite funny... would be even more embarrassing then when your wife flew past you in it


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> I personally find some comments quite funny... would be even more embarrassing then when your wife flew past you in it


Doubt it 330bhp FWD car, Id wait until it was raining/damp roads!!:thumb: No point having all that power if its a handful to drive, big powered FWD cars are useless in this country where it rains all the time!!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep from me :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep, but not the stripes


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not always wet though! With 330bhp that thing will be well under 5s. Heck the biposto with 190 bhp does it in 5.9s


----------

